# Where can I get a cost estimator at?



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok, I have looked and am only finding one website for the Brinkman cost estimator. Does anyone know if this is still available and if so where can I find it? www.tshirtfastquoter.com is no longer a valid web address.


----------



## malform (Jul 30, 2010)

I made my own spreadsheet. It has a bunch of prices from our suppliers, and you enter in how many of what sizes they want, and it figures out everything from target prices you specify. It also fills out an invoice you can then give to the customer. 

I am willing to share this spreadsheet if anyone is interested.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm interested. It is something i've needed (not wanted) to learn for a long time .. maybe it will help me get started.
Thanks.


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

malform said:


> I made my own spreadsheet. It has a bunch of prices from our suppliers, and you enter in how many of what sizes they want, and it figures out everything from target prices you specify. It also fills out an invoice you can then give to the customer.
> 
> I am willing to share this spreadsheet if anyone is interested.


That would be good to see cause I'm in the process of making my own so some guidance from yours would be great!


----------



## malform (Jul 30, 2010)

Cool, anyone that wants to see it can just send me an email request to [email protected]... And Ill send you a copy right away.

Those that have already sent me messages dont worry, I got ya.


----------



## malform (Jul 30, 2010)

Alright peoples.... It has been almost 2 weeks since I offered to share my spreadsheet, I have emailed it to more than a dozen people, and I have not heard back any criticism, comments or suggestions from a single person.... 

So really, nobody has any input as to how to improve, or otherwise upgrade the spreadsheet?


----------



## imindless (Jul 13, 2010)

I emailed you. I wish the people who received it would give some feedback on it for all the other members on here!


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

malform said:


> Alright peoples.... It has been almost 2 weeks since I offered to share my spreadsheet, I have emailed it to more than a dozen people, and I have not heard back any criticism, comments or suggestions from a single person....
> 
> So really, nobody has any input as to how to improve, or otherwise upgrade the spreadsheet?


 Thank you for that, I still have it just cant figure out how to use it, Im a techno-tard ... I actually forgot I had it, I will have to google around for instructions tomorrow.
-g-


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

lben said:


> Ok, I have looked and am only finding one website for the Brinkman cost estimator. Does anyone know if this is still available and if so where can I find it? www.tshirtfastquoter.com is no longer a valid web address.


Here it is,

Free Job Estimator Vinyl


----------



## T_Rex_ink (Jun 1, 2010)

malform said:


> I made my own spreadsheet. It has a bunch of prices from our suppliers, and you enter in how many of what sizes they want, and it figures out everything from target prices you specify. It also fills out an invoice you can then give to the customer.
> 
> I am willing to share this spreadsheet if anyone is interested.


I'm also trying to get a sold spread sheet made. I would also like to 'check yours out.


----------



## malform (Jul 30, 2010)

Offer to share my cost estimating spreadsheet is revoked. Sorry.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I already have the Brinkman estimator for vinyl and sublimation, but I was looking for it for a friend of mine who is starting sublimation and was unable to locate it. Thanks for the link for the vinyl one.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

@malform .... it looks like its pretty indepth,( remember when you first opened your draw program)...lots of unknowns..lol.
It looks well planned out! Will this open in OpenOffice? my student trial of office 2000 is about to expire..i'll just d/l and try it myself.
Thanks, I'll let you know more what I can as I learn more...got the entire day off and the weather sucks.
-later-


----------



## malform (Jul 30, 2010)

My spreadsheet unfortunately does not work in open office.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

ok cool, i was thinking of activating ms anyway.
cant seem to find any good reads on how this all works...wish we had 'puters in school.


----------



## cleos (Sep 2, 2010)

Guys, remember that you can also design your calculator with FileMakerPro or MS Access. Spreadsheet are great but a database will allow you to keep record of your project. Further on and with a little effort, you can develop a SQL database with javascript for the calculations and use it within your website. I got this in my bucket list ... dunno when i'll have time to develop it, in the meantime, I'll post and ask for what are the guidelines.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

lben said:


> Ok, I have looked and am only finding one website for the Brinkman cost estimator. Does anyone know if this is still available and if so where can I find it? www.tshirtfastquoter.com is no longer a valid web address.[/quote
> 
> Home Page has the estimators,, for the Brinkmans cost estimator, Sometimes they are on there for free,, not sure if they are now,,, check it out.
> Sandy jo
> MMM


----------

